# Nitro Swindle Question



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

I have ordered the Nitro swindle, and want to know some reviews personally from some people,thanks!


----------



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

Im a bit curious as well. I ordered the Jon Kooley 152 pro model for a jib-only type board. From the sounds of it I think it will be perfect for what I want to do with it. Although haven't heard much feedback on it since everyone and their dog rides a Rome in the park. *cough* bandwagon *cough*


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nitro Swindle and K2 Sweaters ~ The Angry Snowboarder


----------

